# Interesting read



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Quote

""When the drugs came, they hit all at once. It was the 80s, and by the time one in 10 people had slipped into the depths of heroin use – bankers, university students, carpenters, socialites, miners – Portugal was in a state of panic............""




https://www.theguardian.com/news/20...licy-is-working-why-hasnt-the-world-copied-it


----------



## Brexit.Refugee (Sep 10, 2017)

Strontium said:


> Quote
> 
> ""When the drugs came, they hit all at once. It was the 80s, and by the time one in 10 people had slipped into the depths of heroin use – bankers, university students, carpenters, socialites, miners – Portugal was in a state of panic............""
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/news/20...licy-is-working-why-hasnt-the-world-copied-it


As it seems to work in PT, maybe it's a valid alternative to the traditional bans-by-enforcement, which have never cracked the problem; - just made Govts. feel righteous.


----------

